# Dreamer - by Maverick (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG )



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~MWG _- Model listens to her doctor, then does things her way (munch)

*Dreamer Goes to the Doctor
by Maverick*​
Case File #421 (Dreamer)

Date: November 2nd, 2001
Height: 5 7
Weight: 148
Age: 20

Doctors Comments: New patient. Annual check-up.

I am actually not accepting new patients, but when Dreamer (the name she uses for her modeling career) came into my office today for a check-up, I made an exception. Hopefully, word wont get back to the two matronly women I turned-away just prior to her arrival, but I think even theyd forgive me if they saw Dreamer.

She is the most captivating creature Ive ever seen: luxurious black hair; exotic features; mesmerizing green eyes; slim, graceful figure; pert breasts and butt. I know as a physician Im supposed to be immune to such things, but Im also a human being. She reminds me a bit of my ex-Wife (before she let herself go), but while my Wife was narcissistic and phony, Dreamer has a casual sexiness that is undeniable.

Despite having more than my share of attractive clients, I am usually able to maintain my composure during an examination; however, Dreamer had me flustered. As she slowly unbuttoned her blouse, blood rushed to my extremities and my normally warm hands turned ice-cold. She gasped when I touched her back-causing her bosom to heave upwards and nearly out of her blue lace bra. I apologized and blamed the stethoscope. She just giggled and blushed. 

I tried my best to remain professional, but the rest of the examination is just a blur. For her part, shes in perfect health. I warned her about smoking and she mentioned she was afraid she might get fat if she quit. I told her I didnt think she had to worry about that, but since she exhibited no ill-effects I didnt mention it again.

She has already set-up an appointment for her next check-up this time next year. I have it circled on my calendar. 

Date: November 5th, 2002
Height: 5 7
Weight: 169
Age: 21

Doctors Comments: Both myself, and all the male nurses in my staff (the straight ones at least), have been looking forward to this date for months. Dreamer was a few minutes late, and I was afraid she might not show, but when she did finally sashay into my office she didnt disappoint.

She wore a black leather mini-skirt that showcased her shapely legs and prominent posterior, and a skin-tight top that caressed her breasts and pressed them together forming visible cleavage. Needless to say, she attracted a lot of male attention in the waiting room, so I quickly escorted her back to my office for examination.

She looked incredible...But different. As we sat in my office and engaged in some pre-examination small-talk, I tried to put my finger on it. It took me a moment to recognize she was wearing the same blouse she had worn her last visit, only it was MUCH tighter this time. While standing, it still hung relatively loose, but when she sat the buttons strained and gapped, exposing pale flesh. At first I thought it had simply shrunk in the wash, or perhaps she had had her breasts enhanced; however, as I began my examination, and she fumbled to unhinge the tensely secured buttons of her too-tight top, I realized it wasnt just her breasts that had been enhanced 

A roll of fat, freed from the confines of her shirt, oozed-out over the waistband of her leather skirt about an inch. Her bra, which was far too tight, fought to contain her newly-plumpened boobs, which surged over the cups like a dam about to burst. As she breathed deeply for her examination they heaved-out even further, exposing the very tops of her nipples. This would have been extremely erotic had her belly not also expanded further and further with each breath. I also noticed her creamy-white thighs spread wide across the chair as she sat. Dumfounded, I had her step on the scale: Shed gained more than twenty pounds!

She immediately blushed. I hoped the gain was a result of her quitting smoking, but she informed me she still was. The speed of the gain really concerns me, but since she was obviously embarrassed, and since she was still in good health, I decided not to mention it further. She still looked good: her face, though fuller, was radiant; and her wider hips and bust merely accented her goddess-like hourglass figure, but I couldnt help but be somewhat disappointed that this gorgeous girl was letting herself go. 

As her butt, encased in her leather skirt like a sausage, wiggled and jiggled its way out my door, I was tempted to warn her to watch the snacking and to do a little more exercise, or that could be in danger of losing her figure...But I didnt...And I hope I dont regret it come next year.

Date: November 8th, 2003
Height: 5 7
Weight: 195
Age: 22

Doctors Comments: As the date for Dreamers appointment crept closer, the male staff and I began to feel the usual rush of excitement surrounding her visit. Any apprehension I might have had surrounding her weight-gain from last year had vanished. She was a smart young girl; surely she realized her growing problem and quickly nipped it in the bud. I fully expected a sleek and streamlined Dreamer to appear in my office. 

Only she didnt show. When I went to the waiting room to check, there was a plump girl I didnt recognize-another pesky potential patient I would have to refer somewhere else-but no sign of Dreamer. I went to my receptionist and asked if she had heard from her, but she just gave me a confused look and pointed in the direction of the chubby chick who was now munching a cookie shed taken from her purse.

I did a double-take-it was Dreamer! She stood and waved as I gaped at her in slack-jawed silence, her bulging, cookie-filled cheeks preventing her from greeting me verbally as I, too, remained speechless. Though I eventually recognized her emerald eyes and bright smile, the rest of her was completely foreign to me. 

She had dyed her luxurious black hair blonde, but that wasnt even the most dramatic change. She had gotten huge! Her hips, which were always a little wide in a healthy, child-bearing way, stuck briefly on the arms of her chair as she stood, causing her entire body to jiggle and shake. While standing, her loose-fitting sundress partially obscured her exaggerated hourglass curves, but couldnt conceal the prominent bulge of her stomach.

Shes pregnant! I thought, as I lead her back to the examination room. Thats the only way to explain it. Unfortunately, as I examined and questioned her, it became clear she wasnt pregnant; she was fat! 

As she removed her sundress, the full extent of her gain became evident. Her swollen stomach, as if defying gravity, rounded-up and over her overmatched underwear; however, while her belly defied gravity, her breasts succumbed to it. Pert and perky just a year ago, they now hung ponderous and flaccid atop her paunch. I was tempted to save her the embarrassment, but asked her up on the scale anyway. When I informed her she was nearly 200 pounds, her cheeks became as red as the stretch marks criss-crossing her mid-section.

Needless to say, I placed her on a restrictive diet. While still in good health, she is now overweight for a woman of her age and height. I told her I expect her to lose at least 25 pounds by our next visit. She seemed to think that would be difficult, but I warned her that she wasnt a kid anymore, and the longer she kept the weight on, the harder it would be to take off. She nodded, a double-chin forming as she did, but didnt say another word.

As she left, I felt confidant she would be back to her attractive self next year...until I saw her get in her car and pull another cookie from her purse. 

Date: November 4th, 2004
Height: 5 7
Weight: 228
Age: 23

Doctors Comments: What a difference a year makes. This time last year, all the men in my office were counting the days until Dreamers visit...Now theyre placing bets on how much shell weigh. As a respected physician, I demurred on participating in such a juvenile activity-until I was informed of the money I stood to make if she actually LOST weight. Me being an optimist, I couldnt resist betting that Dreamer, frightened by the prospect of crossing 200 pounds, would lose at least 15. I couldnt have been more wrong.

As soon as Dreamer waddled into my office, I knew I was out some money. Her tent-like dress couldnt hide her meaty upper-arms (which have to be close to the size her thighs were a couple years ago), her chubby cheeks, or her prominent double-chin. She started to undress, but I told her not to bother--that my new medical equipment was sensitive enough to work through clothing. Truth be told, I couldnt stand to see just how badly this gorgeous girl had ruined her figure. The number on the scale said it all: 228 pounds...thirty-five pounds higher than a year ago.

The most frustrating thing was her ambivalence towards her gain. At least at first she seemed to be embarrassed by it, but now she almost seems to relish in it. She said her modeling career and love-life had never been better (which I find difficult to believe) and that she simply enjoys life and food too much to deny herself. Talk about denial! 

All things considered, her health is still good; however, I continued to warn her about the dangers of being overweight and provided some dietary and exercise materials for her. She seemed sincere when she told me she would try to follow my program, but then I watched as she left the building, deposited my information in the trash, and then walked across the street to McDonalds. Needless to say, Im not optimistic about our next visit.

Date: November 7th, 2005
Height: 5 7
Weight: 240
Age: 24

Doctors Comments: Despite the fact she is now one of my heaviest female patients, Dreamer has kept her celebrity status among the staff in my office. I really dont understand it. I actually admonished a few of them yesterday for delighting a little too much in guessing how fat she would be upon todays visit. 

Its strange; I can see where my female staffers might delight in seeing a beautiful young girl lose her looks (most women are catty that way), but the reaction by the men has really surprised me-they seem just as excited by her now as they did when she first stepped into my office a few years ago. Weird.

I, on the other hand, cant help but be saddened by the fact that she continues to ignore my advice and, rather than being ashamed of her increasing girth, seems to flaunt it in front of me. At least the last few visits she wore clothing that sufficiently covered her newfound fat. Today, however, she entered wearing form-fitting spandex that caressed her every crease and fold, making it obvious that her hourglass figure has been replaced by a completely round one. She would even tease me, crossing her legs in such a way that, although her meaty thighs fought hard to obscure things, made it clear she was not wearing underwear. She seemed to delight in how uncomfortable it made me. 

For my part, I was less than friendly. When I got her on the scale and discovered that she had gained yet again (shes gotten so fat it wasnt immediately noticeable), I felt compelled to chastise her a bit. I told her that I wouldnt just sit around and watch a young girl who seemed content to eat herself into oblivion, and that she would need to find a new doctor if she didnt show marked improvement by next year. She simply smiled with dimpled cheeks and said, Ill try.

Well see... 

Date: November 2nd, 2006
Height: 5 7
Weight: 257
Age: 25

Doctors Comments: Much to the consternation and disappointment of my staff, today will be my last appointment with Dreamer. Though she has remained healthy despite her continued weight-gain, I feel as though she is playing me for a fool and I refuse to be made a mockery of. 

Today she actually sat in the waiting room eating ice cream, and then proceeded to eat a candy bar as I met with her. 

I tried everything to motivate her to lose weight: I poked her dough-like belly, and pinched several inches of flab to humiliate her; I showed her charts highlighting the risks of being overweight to reason with her; I begged; I pleaded...But nothing seemed to get through. She just sat there nodding, an unwavering smile caked across her chocolate-stained face. 

I finally threw my hands up in disgust and referred her to Dr. Mitchell Turner. Ill let him deal with her. He seems to have a thing for fat chicks. 

Meanwhile, Im going to get some ice cream


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 15, 2012)

This is really good. Well-written and I enjoyed the tongue in cheek humor. Too good to be buried in the archives.


----------

